# Woodworker's Edge "Techniques" DVD's Cabriole Leg



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'll check it out if I ever need Cabriole Legs. Thanks Karson.


----------



## JerrySats

Thanks for the review , I wasn't aware of this DVD . I have a few of Glen's other DVD's and books and find them all very informative and well done . I got to meet Glen this past Oct at WIA , he really is a great guy.


----------

